# The Razer Clubhouse



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2008)

Post your razer stuff here!!!

-This Club will provide support for razer owners
-advice on what to buy
-personal experiance storys between the differance of razer products and other products YOU HAVE USED(this isnt a fan boy club)
-A list of products you own
-Driver and manual links/downlaods
-Mod guides


To get put in the members list do the following

Username
-product own
-product own

im tired of seeing ppl not follow the rules to clubs they only really function if you do so. idc if i can see your user name put your user name in your reply it makes it easier ill start

MEMEBERS

Solaris17
-Razer Copperhead
-Razer Lycosa

DeltaFox
- Microsoft/Razer Reclusa
- Razer Deathadder
- Razer Lachesis

Erocker
-Razer Copperhead Mouse

Bytor
-Razer DeathAdder

Ninkobwi
-Razer Tarantula

Black Panther
-Razer Lachesis
-Razer Mantis

malware
-Razer Copperhead Tempest Blue

Kovoet
-Diamondback 3G
-Lachesis
-Deathadder
-Boomslang

Homeless
-Microsoft/Razer Habu
-Razer deathadder
-Razer Mantis

zaqwsx
- Razer Diamondback (Limited edition Blue)


Evo85
-Razer DeathAdder
-Razer Tarantula

-1nf1n1ty-
-Razer Copperhead
-Razer Deathadder
-Razer Tarantula
-Razer Barracuda HP-1
-Razer Lachesis
-Razer Piranha
-Razer Destructor Mouse Pad

PbMaster
-Razer Lycosa
-Razer Lachesis
-Razer Diamondback
-Razer Mantis Speedpad

Mods
Rebuild a copperhead
Lycosa brightness mod

Drivers
Razer Drivers

Mod Kits
Copperhead Mod kit

Razer Reveiws
Razer Lachesis
Razer DeathAdder
Razer Diamondback
Razer Lycosa KB
Razer Goliathus Softmat


----------



## spearman914 (May 6, 2008)

I owned a Razer Diamondback Blue Led Mouse and a Xraider Blue Led Mouse Pad. Both are sold.


----------



## DeltaFox (May 12, 2008)

A Razer Clubhouse? Count me in!

DeltaFox
- Microsoft/Razer Reclusa
- Razer Deathadder
- Razer Lachesis


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2008)

erocker:
Razer Copperhead Mouse

Hey Sol!  How do you like your keyboard?


----------



## Bytor (May 12, 2008)

Bytor
  Razer DeathAdder


----------



## NinkobEi (May 12, 2008)

Ninkobwi
Razer Tarantula


----------



## Black Panther (May 12, 2008)

Black Panther
Razer Lachesis
Razer Mantis

I'm also planning to buy the Lycosa keyboard, but it will be a couple of months....


----------



## malware (May 12, 2008)

malware
-Razer Copperhead Tempest Blue


----------



## Kovoet (May 12, 2008)

Kovoet
Diamondback 3G
Lachesis
Deathadder
and the Boomslang


----------



## Bytor (May 12, 2008)

How do you like the Lachesis?

Have been thinking about getting one..


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2008)

Homeless
-Microsoft/Razer Habu
-Razer deathadder (ordered yesterday)


----------



## Evo85 (May 12, 2008)

Wow. Cool idea

 Evo85

 Razer DeathAdder
 Razer Tarantula


----------



## Black Panther (May 12, 2008)

Bytor said:


> How do you like the Lachesis?
> 
> Have been thinking about getting one..



I like mine so far. I've only got it like 3 hours ago  so I'm still experimenting with the settings. It's comfortable in my hand and works well as a mouse.

I'm going to search a bit for the 'ideal' settings. Many people say that 4000dpi is too much for daily use - well I set it to 4000dpi and put the sensitivity on 2 and that increases the precision though the pointer doesn't travel as fast.

And btw the driver supplied with the disk didn't function correctly. I mean it installed and when I rebooted the buttons functioned but the pointer didn't move, it remained at the centre of the monitor.
I downloaded the new driver (not the firmware) from the razer site and it works fine now.

Edit: You should read the review on TPU.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> erocker:
> Razer Copperhead Mouse
> 
> Hey Sol!  How do you like your keyboard?



its amazing its a little louder than i expected but much MUCH more quite than my eclipse and the buttons are absolute perfection with their rubber coating. very fast response time and the simultanious key press is wicked handy and it can do like 50 buttons at once i dont use that kind of feature but i dont get any system beeps when i rpes more than 2 now 

also the volume control stop/pause/play next/back /Vup/Vdown keys as well as the button that changes the lighting is actually a touch pad not physicall buttons and that lights up as well as the huge razer logo right in the middle 


o btw list updated


----------



## zaqwsx (May 12, 2008)

zaqwsx
- Razer Diamondback (Limited edition Blue)


----------



## Kovoet (May 12, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> I like mine so far. I've only got it like 3 hours ago  so I'm still experimenting with the settings. It's comfortable in my hand and works well as a mouse.
> 
> I'm going to search a bit for the 'ideal' settings. Many people say that 4000dpi is too much for daily use - well I set it to 4000dpi and put the sensitivity on 2 and that increases the precision though the pointer doesn't travel as fast.
> 
> ...



The feel of it I liked but you must keep the old driver and download the add on becuase it won't work in COD4 as I use the number 4 and 5 for leaning left and right and with the old driver it jumped


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 12, 2008)

eh.....Ill join...
I have:
-1nf1n1ty-
Razer Copperhead
Razer Deathadder
Razer Tarantula
Razer Barracuda HP-1
Razer Lachesis
Razer Piranha
Razer Destructor Mouse Pad

And I have too much razer crap......


----------



## Black Panther (May 12, 2008)

I forgot to add that I've also got a razer mantis carpet, uhh mouse pad I mean.


----------



## Kovoet (May 12, 2008)

I have the pad and the gel cushion as well lol


----------



## Black Panther (May 13, 2008)

One of the main reasons I bought the Lachesis was because I needed a high dpi mouse, not only while gaming but because the way my desk is I don't have enough mouse space even for browsing and was constantly hitting my keyboard with the mouse and have to lift it and reposition it. That is not so bad while browsing but while gaming...:shadedshu

Now the thing is that the retailer gave me a razer mantis mat free. I wouldn't have taken it if it wasn't free... for the reason you can see in the picture below!

Now the mat is really good (I've only ever used the desk or real cheapo mats that the desk is actually better). And I would really like to use the mat, if not for anything to save the wear and tear from the mouse's pads.

Thing is that if I try to put it on the same level as my speakers, I'm not accustomed to have the mouse so high because I keep it on the keyboard and rest my arm on the arm of the chair. If I put it high I end up with an achey arm. And I think if I put it under my keyboard in order to use the mouse on the part which is exposed I guess the mat'd get damaged due to pressure points from the keyboard. And to cut the mat up in 6" x 6" pieces would be a pity wouldn't it?







Another thing I wanted to ask, for those of you who have a Lachesis:
- Do you use the same sensitivity and dpi setting while browsing and _while_ gaming?
- Do you think it's better if I use same settings all the time, or better if I use different settings depending on whether I'm gaming or not? Would the latter make it more difficult for me to get used to the mouse?

Right now I got it set at 3125dpi and 10 sensitivity. It's wonderful for gaming. It's also comfortable for browsing since I move my mouse like 1/2 inch to get from one side of the 22" monitor to the other so even though I have very small space I don't need to lift the mouse. However it's a bit difficult to hit the right spots while browsing. I get accustomed to it like after 15 minutes of usage. To top it all at work I my mouse is far from gaming standard (it's still good old roller ball!) but I don't want to go to the extent of having to carry my own mouse to work!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 13, 2008)

you get used ot it black panther..its hard at first to get the right place in a browser window etc...but you get used to it and it actually gives your senses something to do imo...you see in a game on a 22 inch screen the only thing your ging to need real percision for is sniping right? other than that it just lets you move around fast helping you get the edge in your game....however i tend to leave the sensativity up in desktop and while browsing because 1 you adjust to the sensativity quicker and imo your senses get sharper because you learn to click on little ity bitty drop down boxes with a high sensativety lazer helps in all areas imo...


----------



## Homeless (May 13, 2008)

I don't own a mantis, although I sure wouldn't mind owning one


----------



## Black Panther (May 13, 2008)

I'd appreciate some help on what a friend just told me:

He got a razer piranha and didn't get a driver disk and he said neither did he find drivers online. And his sound is bad like an un-tuned radio receiver...



thanks!


----------



## NinkobEi (May 14, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> eh.....Ill join...
> I have:
> -1nf1n1ty-
> Razer Copperhead
> ...



do you work for razer or something? all you are missing is the AC-1 and that new speaker system that they just came out with.


----------



## pbmaster (May 14, 2008)

PbMaster

Razer Lycosa
Razer Lachesis
Razer Diamondback
Razer Mantis Speedpad


----------



## Black Panther (May 16, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> you get used ot it black panther..its hard at first to get the right place in a browser window etc...but you get used to it and it actually gives your senses something to do imo...



The main problem is not really managing to put the pointer on the exact place.
It's the clicking part which is going to drive me up a wall! 

For example, I'd see a link, put pointer exactly on link with no problem, click..... and...... during the clicking action the pointer moves a fraction of an inch and instead I 'select' part of the link!

Gaming is different. I can game much better now. What solution is there? I didn't get a high dpi mouse to adjust it to low dpi and start banging the keyboard and lifting mouse again (don't have much mouse space).


----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2008)

imo your just going to have to get used to it with me it was hard but it was a much bigger mouse than i had had before so the back of my hand touches the table this adds stablility for situations like this.


----------



## Azazel (May 16, 2008)

i have a razer mouse pad....does that count


----------



## malware (May 16, 2008)

New mouse pads from Razer:
http://www.techpowerup.com/60379/Razer_Launches_Premium-Grade_Goliathus_Soft_Mat.html


----------



## Black Panther (May 16, 2008)

My mantis carpet doubles up as a keyboard pad as well...


----------



## DeltaFox (May 18, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> My mantis carpet doubles up as a keyboard pad as well...



Black Panther is that an IKEA chair? (if i am mistaken  for me)
Because it looks like one I am considering to buy, if so how is the build quality? Because I am having a few doubts about how it will last with that price tag
sorry if it is too of topic


----------



## Black Panther (May 19, 2008)

DeltaFox said:


> Black Panther is that an IKEA chair? (if i am mistaken  for me)
> Because it looks like one I am considering to buy, if so how is the build quality? Because I am having a few doubts about how it will last with that price tag
> sorry if it is too of topic



We don't have the IKEA brand in my country so it's definitely not IKEA.

If you like it I will take a photo of the chair and I pm it to you. It's good quality - I've been using it for nearly a year now, it's got wheels, is rotating, comfortable but not too soft, real leather and I bought it for ~$140.

There is one glitch though -- the armrests aren't padded. 

Look at my photo, previously I used to keep my mouse on the level of the satellite speakers and that got me a somewhat sore shoulder. I saw a photo of a similar desk on TPU with the mouse on the same level as the keyboard and was surprised how much more comfortable that was! (Gotta love TPU for ideas!)
The thing is that to use the mouse on the same level as the keyboard means that I have to rest my elbow on a rock-hard unpadded armrest which is now making my elbow bone sore... 

So what can I say, my chair would be fantastic... only if it had padded armrests!

*On the topic of razer:*
I think I mentioned before in this thread that the drivers which came with my lachesis on disk didn't work correctly and I had to download the updated drivers from the net.

I notice that there is also firmware update. 
I would like to know from owners of Lachesis mice which firmware version you are using, and whether you suggest I download the latest firmware.
Normally I say that if something isn't broke you shouldn't fix it, but there is some stuff which doesn't work like I would like it to. For example if I'm using my ODD like installing a game while browsing the net the mouse pointer starts moving slowly upwards.


----------



## sno.lcn (May 19, 2008)

sno.lcn
Razer Copperhead 

Still works great, but looks like crap since I spilled acetone and dry ice on it


----------



## Snipe343 (May 19, 2008)

I own a deathadder, and probably will be buying there keyboard soon, when I get some extra money, but yeah as of right now i have the deathadder


----------



## ShadowFold (May 19, 2008)

Shadowfold
-Razer Piranha


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2008)

EMok1d08
-Razer Death Adder
-Razer Precision Mouse Pad.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 20, 2008)

Can i join the illustrious Razer club?

I have a Razer Diamondback 3G, Green.

It was before i was banned that some people on the forums suggested i get a Razer mouse due to the excellent build quality, precision and comfort.

Id say that sometimes the left buttons for me as a right handed person are hard to use not overly tho.

The shape has become comfortable after a few months use, ive got quite fat hands lol

It needs a mouse pad tho as the wood of the desk although slidey isnt ideal and i dont like the small lumps of dirt that form on the edges of the bottom of the mouse.


----------



## Black Panther (May 21, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> I think I mentioned before in this thread that the drivers which came with my lachesis on disk didn't work correctly and I had to download the updated drivers from the net.
> 
> I notice that there is also firmware update.
> I would like to know from owners of Lachesis mice which firmware version you are using, and whether you suggest I download the latest firmware.
> Normally I say that if something isn't broke you shouldn't fix it, but there is some stuff which doesn't work like I would like it to. For example if I'm using my ODD like installing a game while browsing the net the mouse pointer starts moving slowly upwards.



I contacted the retailer, and he did suggest that I update the firmware.

Last March the Firmware v1.64 was released for the Lachesis.
It's amazing the difference it made to my mouse.
It's actually very stable now. I can even browse using 4000dpi at full 10 sensitivity. Though I decrease the dpi to 3875 (one notch down for 125dpi less) for more comfort in browsing. The new firmware for the Lachesis really rocks!

Might I add that I browse/game at such high dpi because I downloaded the CPL MouseFix from TPU. 

It makes a difference, mouse movement is more realistic in that when you move your mouse on the pad the pointer moves the same amount on the monitor whether you move the mouse slowly or you jerk it fast. Test it out, if you don't have the mousefix installed if you move your mouse the same distance but faster it will make the picture on the monitor move very disproportionately when compared to the result you get with the mousefix.

Link to March 2008 Lachesis Firmware v1.64


----------



## Kovoet (May 21, 2008)

I agree it's a lot better. I got the beta testing version first but this full version is a lot better


----------



## Wyshniukas (May 29, 2008)

Wyshniukas
- Razer Diamonback Plasma

Originally bought it 2nd hand with carrying pouch @ car boot sale for £0.5. Brilliant mouse for me. I like the sensitivity & that my wrist doesn't get tired. Definetly going to buy more Razer products


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 2, 2008)

Little update - I really got the hang of the Lachesis now, I don't think I'll ever move to a non-gaming mouse! (I'm itching to use it on my work pc but that'll get me some funny looks for sure )

The grip is magnificent too. My hands get a little sweaty while gaming (adrenaline?) and my previous mice ended up feeling like a wet dead fish in my hands, but not the Lachesis!


----------



## DeltaFox (Jun 2, 2008)

*Warning: Rant*

Black Panther, you have experienced how using high quality input devices greatly enhance productivity and comfort when using a computer.
unfortunately that does not seem to be the case for the many office workers, who work with computers for as much eight hours a day.
Its really a shame how ignorant the average computer user is about what effect their peripherals like mouse, keyboard and monitor have
and ultimately quite a few grow to feel uncomfortable or even hating using a computer.
It is really so stupid to cut computer costs on such an important component to save $/€/£ !!!
So bigger keyboard/mouse budgets ftw


----------



## arekieh (Sep 30, 2008)

Just got my razer tarantula, i love it


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 30, 2008)

razer keyboards cost to much enjoying my mosue tho


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 30, 2008)

Kyle2020

Razer Diamondback
Looking to get a newer revision next year though.


----------



## iStink (Sep 30, 2008)

iStink
- Razer First Edition eXactMat


----------



## MikeJeng (Oct 17, 2008)

MikeJeng

Razer Deathadder


----------



## JC316 (Oct 17, 2008)

JC316

Razer Diamondback 3G

BTW, pretty old thread that got brought back to life.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 17, 2008)

i want the members list updating


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Oct 17, 2008)

I just received a new Razer Copperhead cause my blue one broke and now its in pieces but now I have a green one


----------



## laszlo (Oct 17, 2008)

I have Razer Copperhead Tempest Blue from 2 weeks but i must sell it.. my right hand get so tired after 1-2 hour gaming that i must stop ... i think after i sell it i go with a g5


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Lachesis and Lycosa™


----------



## xu^ (Oct 17, 2008)

xubidoo

Razer Deathadder
Razer Diamondback 3G
Razer Mantis Speedmat


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Nov 26, 2008)

FranklinWallbrown

-Copperhead tempest blue (that needs fixed)


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 26, 2008)

Shadowfold
-Razer Piranha
-Razer Deathadder
-Razer Moray Black


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 26, 2008)

So apparently the Lycosa is pretty beast when it comes to getting soda spilled in it. After a short recovery time, it's working perfectly fine with just a few dimmed keys.


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, Lycosas are awesome!  I got mine a month ago and I love it.  Oh, I also got this for my Copperhead: Pro|Tools.  It comes with new buttons, top, kevlar sliders and 5, 10, and 15g weights that can be stacked.


----------



## ReTiCuLe (Nov 26, 2008)

Count me in!

Razer DeathAdder Tempest Blue
Razer DeathAdder Guild Wars Edition
Razer Copperhead Tempest Blue
Razer Diamondback Red
Razer Diamondback LE Plasma
Razer Baracuda HP-1 Headphones 
Razer Mantis Speed
Razer Boomslang 
Razer Armidillo mouse cord holder

Yeah... mice were a hobby of mine, this isn't including other brands LOL. I'm most loyal to razer though due to their outstanding support.


----------



## Zanga (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Razor Boomslang 2500, love it's shape but too bad it's mechanical, i was considering to retrofit it with an optical sensor


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wingo101

Razer Barracuda AC-1 Sound Card
Razer Barracuda HP-1 Headphones
Razer Lycosa Keyboard
Razer Copperhead Mouse
Razer eXactmat with rest


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 5, 2008)

Wingo101 said:


> Razer Barracuda AC-1 Sound Card
> Razer Barracuda HP-1 Headphones
> Razer Lycosa Keyboard
> Razer Copperhead Mouse
> Razer eXactmat with rest



How is the razer soundcard? I was thinking of picking one up after the holidays.


----------



## Wingo101 (Dec 5, 2008)

It works great in games/movies/music using windows XP.

I would not recommend it for Windows Vista 64bit because of the lack of decent drivers. You only get 2.1ch output throughout vista unless you force ''dolby prologic'' which does not give you the same quality as you find in XP.

So, if you use XP: get the card.
If you use Vista 64 bit: look for something else.


Edit: Damn, I wish Razer would just release some updated drivers for their sound card... the last/only update was July!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 16, 2008)

-Razer Lycosa
-Razer Deathadder
-Raze eXactmat

add me!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 16, 2008)

Hallo,
I got mouse Razor dimondblack.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Dec 18, 2008)

Wingo101 said:


> It works great in games/movies/music using windows XP.
> 
> I would not recommend it for Windows Vista 64bit because of the lack of decent drivers. You only get 2.1ch output throughout vista unless you force ''dolby prologic'' which does not give you the same quality as you find in XP.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I keep hearing bad things about Razer's SoundCard.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 18, 2008)

will add people in a bit


----------



## Lazer_Dark_Assassin (Dec 21, 2008)

Lazer_Dark_Assassin
Razer Diamondback 3G
Razer eXactMat + rest


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Just picked up one of these a week or so ago and it has helped my gaming big time.

http://www.razerzone.com/p-115-razer-goliathus-control-gaming-mouse-mat.aspx


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2008)

SK-1 said:


> Just picked up one of these a week or so ago and it has helped my gaming big time.
> 
> http://www.razerzone.com/p-115-razer-goliathus-control-gaming-mouse-mat.aspx



really? hmmm maybe ill get one


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> really? hmmm maybe ill get one



Best 25 bucks I have spent in a while. It is like day and night from my old one.











Mmmmm...night gaming when it is -10 out


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 22, 2008)

Thrackan
- Razer Copperhead

My CH has been of service to me for over 3 years now and it still looks good. I've never seen a mouse last this long and live, despite the fact I've smacked it numerous times and it's gone through several Lan parties (also outdoors!).
Simply put, I lurrrve it!


----------



## Lazer_Dark_Assassin (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey got more equipment!!

Lazer_Dark_Assassin

Razer Diamondback 3G
Razer eXactMat + rest
Razer Barracuda AC-1 Soundcard
Microsoft Reclusa [Powered by Razer]


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 20, 2009)

Didnt know there was a Razer club

CDdude55:

Razer Diamondback


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 6, 2009)

I got a Copperhead blue.

Had a Lachesis come to my door today, but no1 was home to sign .


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 6, 2009)

laszlo said:


> I have Razer Copperhead Tempest Blue from 2 weeks but i must sell it.. my right hand get so tired after 1-2 hour gaming that i must stop ... i think after i sell it i go with a g5



DeathAdder


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 6, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> Best 25 bucks I have spent in a while. It is like day and night from my old one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how is the Goliath mouse pad compared to the destructor? I have the destructor and I think I used it TOO much now some parts of the pad are smooth,lol and now I'm thinking about going back to fUnc ind since they're mouse pads are ....just great or the goliath


----------



## RevengE (Feb 14, 2009)

I have A Razor Deathadder Great Mouse!


----------



## f4d3r (Aug 2, 2009)

f4d3r
- Razer Barracuda HP-1
- Razer Lycosa
- Razer Deathadder


----------



## fenurch (Aug 4, 2009)

ATZ
-Razer Deathadder


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

DanishDevil
- Razer Deathadder


----------



## js01 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a deathadder and goliathus pad, it had the double click problem but seemed to dissapear on it's own.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Aug 5, 2009)

add me!
RadeonX2
-Razer Diamondback 3G
-Razer eXactMat
-Razer Lycosa

didn't use the eXactRest though


----------



## zithe (Aug 5, 2009)

Razer Deathadder, ftw!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 5, 2009)

just dropping in to let you know i will update the list just uber busy


----------



## RadeonX2 (Aug 7, 2009)

hi guys I'm having problems on macro keys check it out

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=101112


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 25, 2009)

Yo mates ! 

I have some issues with the razer mamba gaming mice, when you pay a lot of money for a product like this you will expect the best from it, but is not the deal this time...

I use it with the best mouse pad from razer too the Desctructor nothing to say bad about it.

I think the mouse is not fast responsive when you dont touch it for a while. is like he start to sleep then you have to click and then you can move the cursor.

The battery life is short even you dont play any games and recharging time is very long compared to normal electrical charging docks like the Logitech' MX Revo ( my ex mouse ).

Ah and the drivers ( razer mamba configurator ) very slow application gives me alot of errors and crashes.

Well i appreciate the feeling that give you this mouse when you aim is something amazing and feels perfect under your hand in any condition fortunately i have just this issues.


Mine ...


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 27, 2009)

i've got a deathadder 3500dpi

on that note, has anyone experienced almost instant BSOD's when installing the drivers for this mouse? bsod says something about a driver corrupting system files... a boot into safe mode to remove the razer drivers fixes this. i e-mailed razer support and they are telling me to disable driver signature enforcement, which i am leery on doing

any thoughts?


----------



## lemode (Nov 27, 2009)

Color me in as a RAZER fanboy for life!

Razer Naga
Razer Tarantula
Razer DeathAdder
Razer Destructor
Razer Carcharias


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 27, 2009)

exodusprime1337
Razer Lachesis
Razer Deathadder


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 27, 2009)

I think i last posted on here with just a copperhead.

Well my copperhead is my laptop mouse now.

I have the lachesis and lycosa on desktop.


----------

